# Mit welchem Programm kann ich...



## PHPer (17. November 2003)

Hey Leute!

Hab da mal eine kleine Frag an euch: Ich habe seit vorgestern einen DVD-Recorder, mit dem ich halt ganz normal TV-Programm aufnehmen kann wie halt n Videorecorder, wisst Ihr ja auch. Jedenfalls, der Recorder speichert die Aufnahmen als VOB Files auf der DVD. Zur Aufnahme benutz ich jetzt eine RW, da ich diese wiederbeschreiben kann. Die Filme selbst sollen später auf DVDRs kommen.
Nun möchte ich diese VOBs nachbearbeiten, um 1) Werbung rauszuschneiden und 2) Kapitelmarkierungen setzen. Und das ganze selbstverständlich ohne Qualitätsverlust.
So, welches Programm kann das? 
Hab gehört Adobe´s Premiere soll das können, hab aber irgendwie keine Funktion (bei Version 6) gefunden Vob Dateien zu öffnen.
Jemand irgend nen Tip?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Vincent (17. November 2003)

Um da fündig zu werden, musst du dich mal in die heute soweit ich weiß teilweise illegalen Bereiche des Netzes wagen, die sich mit DVD Rippen und DivX Encoding usw beschäftigen.

Du brauchst, um die Files von der DVD zu bekommen einen Ripper, einen Transcoder und einen Encoder wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ist aber schon sehr lange her, dass ich mich damit mal beschäftigt habe.


----------



## kasper (17. November 2003)

Es ist nur illegal DVD-Ripper zu verwenden , die den Kopierschutz umgehen. Aber es gibt auch genug legale Software oder modifizierte Versionen. Schau mal hier  vorbei.


----------



## goela (17. November 2003)

Wie gut, dass ich in der Schweiz wohne - oder gilt hier auch das Gesetz mit dem Kopierschutz zu umgehen?

Nun egal! Illegal ist es ja erst, wenn Du den Kopierschutz umgehst - also da auf Deinen selbstgebrannten Fernsehaufnahmen kein Kopierschutz drauf ist, wird es wohl nicht illegal sein.
Programme die den Kopierschutz umgehen sind ja nun in Deutschland illegal - aber Du willst ja keines erwerben! Freeware vom Ausland!

Aber dies beantwortet ja nicht Deine Frage! Musste ich nur mal los werden!


----------



## Vincent (17. November 2003)

Schreiben und Benutzung dieser Software ist soweit ich weiß seit Neuestem hier illegal.


----------



## PHPer (18. November 2003)

@Vincent:: Ich glaub Du hast mich falsch verstanden. DVD-Recorder = Video Recorder. Wenn Du mit dem einem oder anderem eine TV-Sendung (Spielfilm, Nachrichten, Talk oder Unterhaltungsshow, ...) aufnimmst, haste immer Werbung drin (meist so alle 20-30 Min.).
Und genau diese will ich rausschneiden. Daher brauch ich ein Programm, welches mit VOBs direkt umgehen kann, damit ich diese dann laden kann, die Werbung rausschneiden und dann erneut als VOB speichern kann um alles wieder auf DVD zu bannen.
Es geht also nicht um irgendwelche Original DVDs wo ich irgendwelche Trailer raushaben will oder so, sondern einfach um eine selbst aufgenommene DVD.
Da ist auch kein Kopierschutz oder ähnliches drauf. Was soll da nu illegal dran sein?

@kasper: Werd ich mal reingucken, danke! 

@goela: Ne, dies beantwortet meine Frage wirklich nicht!


----------



## Vincent (18. November 2003)

Ja, das war mir schon klar PHPer, die Problematik betrifft aber die Benutzung des Programmes, welche VOB Dateien öffnen und konvertieren kann - sei die Quelle eine gekaufte DVD oder eine aufgenommene Sendung. Soweit ich weiß, sind eben die Programme, die sowas können verboten.

Aber schau dich ruhig mal auf den einschlägigen Seiten um. Was du brauchst sind soweit ich weiß Ripper, Konvertierer, Editierer und dann wieder ein Brenntool.


----------



## kasper (18. November 2003)

Du hast voll die falsche Vorstellung von dem neuen Urheberrecht. Nicht  *jeder*  Ripper ist verboten.  Es sind nur Tools verboten die den Kopierschutz (z.B.  CSS) umgehen.  Es gibt aber auch Tools ohne CSS, und man musst sie nicht mal von "einschlägigen Seiten" holen. Ausserdem enthalten selbstaufgenommene keinen Kopierschutz , die man umgehen musst, also ist auch nichts illegales dabei sie zu bearbeiten.

Aber auch mit dem neuen Urheberrecht kann man sich immer noch eine Privatkopie von kopiergeschützten Material machen. Die folgenden Kopier-Aktionen bleiben legal, weil dabei der digitale Kopierschutz nicht umgangen wird: 
- Mit CSS geschützte DVD-Videos für private Zwecke analog vom DVD-Player auf eine VHS-Kassette kopieren
- Geschützte Audio-CDs für private Zwecke analog vom CD-Player auf Cassette oder CD-Recorder kopieren
- Geschützte Audio-CD für private Zwecke analog vom CD-Player über die Soundkarte auf die Festplatte Ihres Computers kopieren
- Früher angelegte Sicherheitskopien für private Zwecke weiterkopieren (hier ist der Kopierschutz bereits weg!)

Quelle: Chip.de


----------



## Vincent (18. November 2003)

Ah gut dass ich das weiß. Vielen Dank. Ich dachte die Benutzung von DVD-Rippsoftware usw sei pauschal verboten worden...


----------



## urbeck (21. November 2003)

Du kannst mit DVD2AVI (http://www.divx-digest.com/software/dvd2avi.html) die VOB's einlesen und das ganze als Projekt speichern.

Dann öffnest Du das Projekt mit vfapi (http://www.divx-digest.com/software/vfapi.html) und exportierst es als AVI.

Der Witz hieran, das Projekt hat nur den Verweis auf Dein DVD Laufwerkt und der AVI ist in wirklichkeit nur ein Fake (Max. 20 MB).

Doch diesen AVI kannst Du mit Premiere einlesen und schneiden, oder was auch immer.

Mit dieser Möglichkeit (beides Freeware) sparst Du Platz auf der Platte und hast die Originalqualität in Premiere, ohne vorher umkomprimieren zu müssen.


----------



## Sebastian Lang (25. Dezember 2003)

> Dann öffnest Du das Projekt mit vfapi (http://www.divx-digest.com/software/vfapi.html) und exportierst es als AVI.



Hi,

ich habe deinen Post jetzt schon öfters irgendwo gesehen und eigentlich ist das Beschriebene, genau das was ich brauche. Nur leider funktioniert das mit dem vfapi-Tool bei mir nicht so ganz. Darin habe ich eigentlich nur die Auswahl mit dem vfapi Codec zu codieren oder ohne. Mit dem Codec dauert es ca. 1 Sekunde, doch die Datei lässt sich in Premiere nicht öffnen (Kompression unbrauchbar) und ohne den Codec dauert es ziemlich lange, die fertige Datei ist mehrere GB groß und lässt sich auch nicht in Premiere öffnen. Was mach ich falsch? Welche Version von vfapi benutzt du?

Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, wenn ich die vob-Dateien in mpeg umbenenne kann ich sie mit Premiere öffnen, allerdings scheint die zeitliche Infomation falsch zu sein, es gibt an nur 36 Sekunden lang zu sein (ebenso im Windows Media Player) aber wenn man im Video springt sieht man, das es eigentlich die korrekte Länge hat (ca. 4 Minuten). Gibt es einen "einfachen" Weg die Hülle der vob-Dateien zu entfernen und ohne zusätzliches komprimieren die darin enthaltene mpeg-Datei zu erhalten?

   MfG, S.Lang


----------



## Bypass41 (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

Premiere ist (noch) nicht dazu geeignet MPEG-2 zu bearbeiten. Es wird demnächst ein PlugIn für Premiere erscheinen, das dies ermöglicht.


----------



## VioletRaven (30. Januar 2004)

*Brenntool ?*

Gibts eigentlich ein vernünftiges Programm, welches VOB's auf DVD brennt, mit Menü und allem drum und dran ? Ohne vorher viel zu basteln. Nero kann's definitiv nicht.
Thx


----------

